# مكتبة شروحات التوتال



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

topcon710


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

topcon712


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

لايكا1200


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

لايكا


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

توبكون 211


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

توبكون 225


----------



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

توبكون 603


----------



## ضبعان (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ضبعان (2 يوليو 2011)

لقد بحثت كثيراً على شرح لجهاز topcon 601 ولم اجد 
وعلى فكرة لا فرق كبير بين topcon 601 and topcon 603
شكراً


----------



## Eng.WOLF (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## sosohoho (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لك .......^_^


----------



## السيد عزام (3 يوليو 2011)

trimble
http://www.4shared.com/document/PCp7oZIP/Trimble.html


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك استمر وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد والمزيد


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

بعد اذن الاخ السيد 
لايكا
ts02 - ts06 ts09


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

لايكا 1100


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (3 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك ويذيدك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

لايكا tc 407


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

تعليم برنامج leica flex office


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

لايكا 300 S
http://www.mediafire.com/?ce83xa2pepi1jpc


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم
جميعا واتمنى من لدية اى شروحات للتوتال يمكنة الاضافة لهذا الموضوع


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخ ابوعبادة المصرى
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا2


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا 3


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا4


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا 5


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

لايكا6


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

gps


----------



## السيد عزام (5 يوليو 2011)

gps2


----------



## eng m saber (6 يوليو 2011)

اريد ملف شامل عن توبكون gts 230
واتمني يكون مدعما بالفيديو والصور


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (7 يوليو 2011)

ممكن شرح كيفية الاستفادة من الملفات
ومعرفة برنامج تشغيل هذة الامتدادات
حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة
او شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستفادة من الملفات المرفوعة
من اول لايكا
لان الامتداد غير واضح


----------



## السيد عزام (7 يوليو 2011)

الملفات تعمل على media player classic


----------



## السيد عزام (2 أغسطس 2011)

يمكن وضع طلبات شروحات التوتال هنا


----------



## الكتراز (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود واضح جدا في جعل كل شروحات الاجهزة في موضوع واحد 
الموضوع يستحق التقيم والتثبيت 
باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
ومزيد من المواضيع القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## fageery (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 أغسطس 2011)

صراحتا جهود رائعة جدا ولا يعلى عليها
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## noor-noor (3 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## SERAGE2007 (4 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

sokkia


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من يستطيع خدمة الاخوة باى ملف لشروحات التوتال يقوم برفعها لتزدادالاستفادة
وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

لايكا 1200


----------



## م.انمار محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## akhilali (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdalnajajreh (4 أغسطس 2011)

يسلموووو ياااا كبيير


----------



## امير محمد حسن (4 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

نبذة عن الاجهزة المساحية


----------



## امير محمد حسن (4 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال عن scale factor
كيف ادخال قيمة scale factor على جهاز ليكا مثلا 1800 tc وكيف يكون التصحيح وهل يمكن ان يصحح scale factor من على الاتوكاد
ارجو الافاده


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

pentax


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

سوكيا set 510_610


----------



## امير محمد حسن (4 أغسطس 2011)

*سؤال عن scale factor
كيف ادخال قيمة scale factor على جهاز ليكا مثلا 1800 tc وكيف يكون التصحيح وهل يمكن ان يصحح scale factor من على الاتوكاد
ارجو الافاده*​


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

سوكيا530 r


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

فيديو يشرح كيفية تركيب جهاز التوتال قبل البدء بالعمل


http://www.4shared.com/file/209z4suJ/Total_Station_________________.html


----------



## السيد عزام (4 أغسطس 2011)

تنزيل الدادة من واى التوتال لايكا 1203

http://www.4shared.com/video/AQkEXrLr/IMPORT__EXPORT_DATA_TO_TOTAL_S.html


----------



## امير محمد حسن (4 أغسطس 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman50 (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ayman50 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*فحص ومعايرة لايكا 1200*

السلام عليكم هذا فحص ومعايرة لجهاز لايكا 1200


----------



## سلاسا (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## امير محمد حسن (5 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال فى ليكا TC1800 
كيف ادخال قيمة scale factor .
ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عزت محروس (6 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## السيد عزام (6 أغسطس 2011)

sokkia set x

http://www.4shared.com/document/F_mDOwsF/SET_X_-_SDR_software_reference.html


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (6 أغسطس 2011)

تشكر يا هندسه 
مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## السيد عزام (7 أغسطس 2011)

topcon gts 753


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (7 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ..............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engineer Asaad (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (10 أغسطس 2011)

شششكككككككككككككككررررررررررررراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًَاًاًاً


----------



## عنكلوا (11 أغسطس 2011)

لوسمحتوا ممكن اعرف شرح topcon GTS702


----------



## السيد عزام (11 أغسطس 2011)

leica flexline 

ts02_ts06_ts09

http://www.4shared.com/file/3lI-B3eS/FlexLine_UserManual_20_en.html


----------



## السيد عزام (11 أغسطس 2011)

توبكون 702


----------



## دموع الاحزان (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على االمجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (12 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على الجهد


----------



## sma2011 (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## السيد عزام (12 أغسطس 2011)

لايكا فيفا
بعض امكانياتة وساحاول الحصول على الكتيب الخاص بتشغيلة قريبا انشاء اللة


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

رحلة مع اجهزة لايكا 
الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/L_2uZ3hY/Leica_Geosystems_Corporate_Vid.html


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

رحلة مع اجهزة لايكا 
الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/5NwHt_kQ/Leica_Geosystems_Corporate_Vid.html


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

رحلة مع اجهزة لايكا
الجزء الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/smjWBRoS/Leica_Geosystems_Corporate_Vid.html


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رحلة مع اجهزة لايكا
الجزء الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/CciSNMnF/Leica_Geosystems_Corporate_Vid.html
*


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

اتمنى من لدية شرح اى نوع للتوتال استيشن يقوم برفعة لتعم المنفعة


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

فيديو يبين شرح gps lecia viva
الجزء الاول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vylgef4a1emsteb


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فيديو يبين شرح gps lecia viva
الجزء الثانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?3n7kg5olevi1gp9
*


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فيديو يبين شرح gps lecia viva
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?bc7zaxskibqwa17
*


----------



## السيد عزام (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فيديو يبين شرح gps lecia viva
الجزء الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzb7dc0nrzkaosg
*


----------



## السيد عزام (14 أغسطس 2011)

شرح عربى لجهاز
nikon

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mvw4yeuh8c8541


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

لايكا 1800


----------



## ammarsaeed (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_90_a (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اي اخي الكريم على هذه الشروحات القيمة و المفيدة


----------



## وسام قاسم (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لهذا الجهد


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

لايكا 1100


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

تخيل ان امامك جهاز لايكا
برنامج محاكاة لايكا 1200

http://www.mediafire.com/?17i6w9lx3aw3zmg


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

كتاب مهم جدا جدا
يفيد فى عمل الترفيرسات كما يوجد بة شرح لاحد اجهزة لايكا

http://www.mediafire.com/?342m1g62s963305


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

سوف اقوم بتنزيل بعض الكتب التى يجب على كل العاملين بالمساحة الحصول على نسخة منها
كمرجع لهم


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

كتاب اعمال الميزانيات


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

التوقيع المساحى


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

الحساب المساحى


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

الرسم المساحى
http://www.4shared.com/file/5l_w-ZJ0/__1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/YHszWyeb/__2.html


----------



## جوان-ابراهيم (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك ياأستاذ على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (17 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر 
كنت ابحث طويلا*


----------



## مهندس عواد الطفيلي (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين......حياكم الله


----------



## مهندس حمدي 111 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شرح كيفية استخدام احدث جهاز توتال من شركة ترمبل
TotalStation Trimble SPS730
الملف في المرفقات 
اخوكم محمد حمدي​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا م. حمدى ملف قيم


----------



## السيد عزام (17 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكرا للمهندس محمد حمدى على هذة المشاركة القيمة جدا
ومنتظرين المزيد
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## tuzlu89 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام والجميع بالف خير ,


----------



## السيد عزام (18 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج محاكاة سوكيا
موديل mts800


----------



## السيد عزام (18 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج محاكاة 
TrimbleM3SimulatorV1.0

http://www.4shared.com/file/z26miYox/TrimbleM3SimulatorV10.html


----------



## السيد عزام (18 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج محاكاة التوبكون
الملف مقسم لثلاث اجزاء

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/zA3JWGeb/TopSURVPCv7_1_Simulatorpart1.html

الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/HoBqsPVj/TopSURVPCv7_1_Simulatorpart2.html

الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/O3DAOjcp/TopSURVPCv7_1_Simulatorpart3.html


----------



## السيد عزام (18 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج محاكاة النيكون

http://www.4shared.com/file/s5_q4Xpt/nikon.html


----------



## محمد ابو ضياء (18 أغسطس 2011)

طلب مساعدة الرجاء ارسال شرح الاستخدام جهاز topcon gpt 7505 ضرورررررررررررررررررررررري جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد عزام (19 أغسطس 2011)

*الماسح ثلاثى الابعاد*

الماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد (بالإنجليزية: 3D Scanner‏) أداه تقوم بتحليل الموجودات (أو النماذج) بجمع بيانات عن شكلها وأحياناً مظهرها الخارجي (مثل لونها). وتستخدم هذه البيانات لإنشاء مجسمات رقمية ثلاثية الأبعاد تستخدم في العديد من التطبيقات. المسح ثلاثي الأبعاد طريقة حديثة تستخدم ضوء الليزر لمسح الجسم بشكل مباشر دون تماس معه, وينتج عن ذلك غمامة نقطية ثلاثية الأبعاد للجسم الممسوح, بمعالجة هذه الغمامة النقطية ينتج نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد للجسم.

هناك ثلاث أنواع للماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد: الماسح الليزري الأرضي الثابت Fix Terrestrial Laser Scanning، الماسح الليزري الأرضي المحمول على عربة Kinematic Terrestrial Laser Scanning, و الماسح الليزري الجوي Airborne Laser Scanning.
للماسح الليزري ثلاثي الأبعاد تطبيقات في مجالات شتى منها: الآثار, الهندسة المدنية, الطرق.
ميزات المسح الليزري ثلاثي الأبعاد: 1- دقة في البيانات. 2- كمية كبيرة من البيانات للمنطقة الممسوحة. 3- سرعة في التقاط البيانات. 4- الحصول على بيانات الجسم الممسوح دون تماس معه, وهذه خاصية مهمة في حال صعوبة الوصول للجسم.

خطوات العمل لإنشاء نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد باستخدام الماسح الليزري الأرضي الثابت::
أولاً:
إنشاء شبكة إحداثيات حول المبنى أو الجسم المراد مسحه, وذلك باستخدام التيودوليت,أو جهاز محطة الرصد المتكاملة, وبذلك نحصل على الإحداثيات الثلاثية لمحطات التمركز والتي ستفيدنا لاحقاً لحساب إحداثيات الأهداف (Targets). كما يجب التنويه أنه في حاب عدم وجود شبكة إحداثيات معلومة, يمكن أن يتم تركيز جهاز الماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد على محطات حرة, وهذه الطريقة هي المستخدمة في حال رصد تمثال أو عمود أثري يُراد إنشاء نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد له.

ثانياً:
نختار نوعية الأهداف (Targets) المناسبة لعملية الرصد, حيث أنه لكل طبيعة عمل أهداف خاصة, فمثلاً لرصد مبنى قد يكتفى بالأهداف المسماة (White Black Targets), وفي حالة مسح تمثال فمن الأفضل استخدام الأهداف الكروية (Spherical Targets). نقوم بالرصد على الأهداف التي نكون قد لصقناها على جدران المبنى أو وزعناها حول الجسم المراد مسحه, وذلك لحساب إحداثياتها استناداً إلى إحداثيات نقاط الشبكة التي قمنا برصدها.

ثالثاً:
نقوم بمسح الجسم بواسطة الماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد, مع توخي الدقة في التمركز, وأيضاً تحديد الهدف بشكل جيد. كما ينبغي على الراصد أن يختار نقاط تمركزه حول الجسم الممسوح بحيث تؤمن عملية المسح مناطق متداخلة مع بعضها البعض وتغطي كافة الجسم, وذلك كله بهدف الوصول إلى إنشاء نموذج كامل وزيادة الدقة, وتفادي وجود مناطق غير مغطاة بشكل جيد خلال عملية المسح, الأمر الذي يصعب عملية النمذجة لاحقاً. قبل القيام بعملية المسح ولتجهيز الجهاز لعملية المسح نقوم بتشغيل الحاسوب المحمول المرفق مع الماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد وتوصيل كابل الإنترنت بالحاسوب المحمول, ومن ثم من قائمة ابدأ نشغل البرنامج. نقوم بإضافة اسم الماسح مثلاً (HDS6000)و باقي الإعدادات المطلوبة حسب نوعية الجهاز المستخدم. بعد ذلك نقوم بإنشاء قاعدة بيانات جديدة ونعطيها اسماً. بعد فتح المجلد وقبل البدء بعملية المسح نقوم بتحديد مجال الرؤية (Field of view). ونقوم بعمل مسح شامل وعام للجسم المراد مسحه. قبل البدء بعملية المسح الدقيق ومسح كل جزء من الجسم على حده نحدد دقة عمل الماسح ثلاثي الأبعاد إن كنا نريدها متوسطة أو عالية... الخ, وكذلك نحدد كثافة المسح, وسرعته. لاحقاً نحدد المنطقة المراد مسحها من الجسم وننقر (Scan). و للتسديد على الأهداف ننشأ نافذة حول الهدف ومن ثم ننقر (acquire).

رابعاً:
نحفظ المشروع في ملف خاص ومن ثم نقوم بتحميله على الحاسوب في المخبر.

خامساً:
في المختبر تبدأ عملية النمذجة, وهي ليست بالأمر السهل, لكننا نوجز هنا أكثر النقاط استخداماً، وهي حالات عامة تصادف كل العاملين في هذا المجال.

أولى الخطوات وأهمها هي نسب جميع محطات الرصد إلى جملة مركزية واحدة وتسمى هذه العملية ب(Registration). بعد إنجاز عملية ال (Registration) تأتي الخطوة التالية, وهي إزالة الأجسام الغير مرغوبة, والتي لا يمكن تفادي رصدها خلال عملية المسح, كالأشجار مثلاً, والأبنية المجاورة, أو السيارات وغيرها من الأشياء التي لا تهم خلال عملية النمذجة.
بعدها نقوم بعملية ال(Segmentation) وهي عملية تجزئة الغمامة النقطية إلى كيانات متعددة وفقاً للاعتبارات التالية: آ)أبعادها: فمثلاً في حالة مبني تتميز النوافذ والأبواب والجدران والسقف كل على حده بأبعاده. ب)الموضع: حيث من الواضح في حال مبنى أن الأرضية تقع أسفل البناء, والسقف فوق الجدران, وهكذا. ج)الطوبولوجيا: حيث أن السقف يتقاطع مع الجدران, والجدران تتقاطع مع الأرض.
نمذجة الشكل الهندسي:
نقوم باختيار الأدوات الأكثر ملائمة لكل شكل جزء من الغمامة النقطية, فلتمثيل عمود أو جائز(beam) مثلاً, نختار الصندوق Box, ولتمثيل الأرضية نختار الرقعة (Patch).

منقول



مرفق فيديو يبين بعض الانواع
http://www.4shared.com/file/t5pT2FLY/gls1000.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/J3zjjICx/_trimble.html


----------



## السيد عزام (19 أغسطس 2011)

pentax w-800


----------



## السيد عزام (19 أغسطس 2011)

pentax r-100 series


----------



## السيد عزام (19 أغسطس 2011)

محمد ابو ضياء قال:


> طلب مساعدة الرجاء ارسال شرح الاستخدام جهاز topcon gpt 7505 ضرورررررررررررررررررررررري جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر



هذا شرح بسيط للجهاز وساحاول ايجاد المانويل العربى باذن اللة


----------



## السيد عزام (19 أغسطس 2011)

*أرجو ان تكون الفائدة قد تحققت مازال هناك الكثير سنستمر انشاء اللة
*


----------



## a7mad3mr (22 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## ham77 (22 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## karrar.khatar (23 أغسطس 2011)

تسلملي ياطيب


----------



## karrar.khatar (23 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن كتاب لتعليم جهاز التوتال ستيشن واكون مشكور.......تحياتي


----------



## حمدي الخولي (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رازيم نور (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمودصلاح عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الشرح الرائع


----------



## السيد عزام (25 أغسطس 2011)

karrar.khatar قال:


> ممكن كتاب لتعليم جهاز التوتال ستيشن واكون مشكور.......تحياتي



اعتقد ان طلبك موجود فى هذا الموضوع ابحث فى المرفقات بالموضوع


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 أغسطس 2011)

الصراحة انت ملكش حل


----------



## ahmed tob (26 أغسطس 2011)

10000000000000000رحمة لوالديك


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## احمدفولي (27 أغسطس 2011)

اولا شكرا علي المجهود الرائع 
واطلب شرح الرفع والتوقيع لجهاز توتال ستيشن لايكا 405 بلدر


----------



## محمد الفجال (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد عزام (31 أغسطس 2011)

محاكى سوكيا 3000

http://www.4shared.com/file/590AVoGG/Sokkia_Set_3000.html


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 22مجدي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## ممدوح نصار (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الجبار


----------



## ROUDS (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo shalaby (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## غاوي علم1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غاوي علم1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## خالد الجوراني 2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً للك سيد عزام انشاءالله الجميع سيتفاد


----------



## adly99100 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## م اسامه عبد الغنى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

انا معايا شروحات لأجهزه توتال أستيشن حديثه بس حد يشرحلى أنزلها الزاى على الملتقى وكمان ببحث عن منوال sokkia set3x ياريت ألى معاه ينزله وشكراً ..........


----------



## مثنى جاسم (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل العوض (12 سبتمبر 2011)

برافو يا مهندس سيد ومجهود جميل ومشرف وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق م استشارى عادل عوض


----------



## السيد عزام (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف حالك مهندس عادل 
معلش انا خارج مصر مش عارف اتصل بك
المهم اتمنى تكون بالف خير


----------



## السيد عزام (12 سبتمبر 2011)

م اسامه عبد الغنى قال:


> انا معايا شروحات لأجهزه توتال أستيشن حديثه بس حد يشرحلى أنزلها الزاى على الملتقى وكمان ببحث عن منوال sokkia set3x ياريت ألى معاه ينزله وشكراً ..........



م_اسامة
يمكنك الدخول على موقع 4shared.com
والتسجيل بة مجانا وستحصل على 10G يمكنك تحميل اى شى بها ثم بعد ذلك يمكنك تنزيل اى شى بالمنتدى
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## de.mostafa (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا
أنا قد كسرت الستار نت فمن أراده فليراسلني


----------



## المدرمين (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## المهندس ميم (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرا اخى فى الله


----------



## مصطفى شوقى خالد (16 سبتمبر 2011)

:1:على خطى الحبيب الله يجزيك خير يا أبوعزام أخوك مصطفى شوقى


----------



## السيد عزام (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مانويل Leica_Viva_TPS
باللغة الانجليزية وساحاول الحصول على المانويل العربى انشاء اللة
وساحملة ع المنتدى

http://www.4shared.com/file/O7vDrG34/Leica_Viva_TPS_Getting_Started.html


----------



## منتصرمحمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sematic (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ENG-MOUSTAFA HELIL (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الصراحة بجد مجهود رائع ومشرف
*حاجة حلوة قوى انك تكسب حسنات على كل قرش من واحد اتعلم عن طريقك او انت كنت السبب انه يعرف معلومة منك وكسب من وراها فلوس وانت بالتأكيد بتاخد على كل قرش حسنة
ربنا يكتر من أمثالك*​


----------



## مساح عام (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً


----------



## master_2055 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عزوو 89 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح لجهاز لايكا 705tps بالعربي ضروري لو سمحتم 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## عزوو 89 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

استفسار عتد تحميل برنامج لايكا على الكومبيوتر يجب ان يكون الوندوز xp
انا سمعت ان برنامج لايكا لا يشتغل على وندوز 7 والــ vista هل هذا صحيح


----------



## eltwati (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (25 سبتمبر 2011)

{ بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نسئل الله العلي الكريم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك }
ولوا تكرمت تسعفنا بشرح استعمال جهاز الايكا 407


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير ياأخ ابوعباده المصري على ملف لايكا 407 
{ و نسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسانتك يوم لاينفع مالاً ولا بنون إلا من أتا الله بقلبٍ سليم }


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## youssryali (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لو امكن شرح جهاز gps sokkia gsr 2700 isx او اى gps sokkia وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

والله جهد كبير ومشرف جعلك الله من اهل الجنة


----------



## youssryali (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*gps sokkia*

لو امكن شرح جهاز gps sokkia gsr 2700 isx او اى gps sokkia وبارك الله فيك


----------



## goog.6666 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو شرح لجهاز ليكا بولدر*


----------



## خالد4444 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود فوق العادة


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## MOAIYED (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hk_shahin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## مزن محمود (5 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزااااااااااااااااكم الله الف خير
شكــــــرا لكم
جميعا​_


----------



## فاخر الدريعي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى الابداع عاشت العقول


----------



## رضا المرسى على (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اود معرفة طريقة خزن الاحداثيات بجهاز نايكون 352


----------



## houssein_zenhom (8 أكتوبر 2011)

لكم الف جزيل الشكر علي كل من ساهم في اعطاء معلومه


----------



## ماستر2006 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام على هذا لجهد


----------



## ابو وائل الفريداوي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلمو ياوردة الاعلام


----------



## hunerberkoti (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## ناصر الزهيري (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو منكم الشرح لكل طرق التوتل 225 وليس القليل منها


----------



## eng.aymen (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## شوالة (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتصم سليحات (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## .mohand (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoudelkhole (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## المعهود (23 أكتوبر 2011)

لك فائق الشكر يا رائع


----------



## hamdi86_06 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## walid0127098538 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا


----------



## mhalbana2012 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تاسفن على غدر الزمان لطلما رقصت على جثث الاسود كلاب


----------



## al3aame (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور يا أخي و جازاك الله خيرا على مجهودك في نشر العلم*


----------



## خالد البنا59 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mostafa essa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجم عبادي عاشور (4 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## alaa amen (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدني بحثت كتير علي تعليم توتال ستيشن لايكا 805لاكن لم احصل عليه شكراً


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وسدد خطاك
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
ولك وافر الشكر والتحية
تقبل الله منا ومنك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراًًً لكل من ساهم
فى هذه المشاركة 
حتى لوكان بالقليل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع 
وعمل جليل 
وفى انتظار المزيد والمزيد
وفقكم الله الى ما يحبة ويرضاه


----------



## LIBO17 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياصديقي ومتعك بالصحة والعافية وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ساجوور (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام والجميع بألف خير
أعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السيد عزام قال:


> لايكا


اين اجد شروح الموضوع ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## anwarabualhoob (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياطيب


----------



## adel elroby (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الحسيبي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد شرح جهاز التوتال استيشن باور ست


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت يا صديقي لو حصلت ليك شرح تطرحوا لينا هنا 
للستفادة وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يااااااااااااريت يا شباب لو ساعتوني في 
شرح بالعربي او فيديو لجهاز Leica 407
واكون ممتن لكم 
ارجووووو المساعده منكم
اتمني ان اجد رد ممكن يمتلكون معلومات عن هذا الجهاز


----------



## السيد عزام (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يااااااااااااريت يا شباب لو ساعتوني في 
* شرح بالعربي او فيديو لجهاز Leica 407
واكون ممتن لكم 
ارجووووو المساعده منكم
اتمني ان اجد رد ممكن يمتلكون معلومات عن هذا الجهاز*​


----------



## محمد العتابي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد بن مجاهد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لكم جميعن وللمنتدا


----------



## kamelkandeel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا....................................................


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو نوع توبكون


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*وتعيش يخوي*​


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذة المجهودات التى تساهم فى بناء مجتمع عربى متطور وجزاكم الله عنه كل خير


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنا منك اخى العزيز شرح مفصل لاجهزه نيكون ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sosohoho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا طيب


----------



## رياض رمضان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n


----------



## eng.ahmedas (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا مجهود رائع


----------



## elmaghror (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور ع المجهود الرائع وتسلم اياديكم


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## eng ahmed ahmed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور استاذى الجليل واتمنى ان اجد شرحا لجهاز لايكا ts09


----------



## رياض رمضان (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
*يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
*يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
*يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
*يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*​


----------



## رياض رمضان (30 نوفمبر 2011)

....عند شبك الجهاز على الكمبيوتر بواسطة وصلة اليواس بي الكمبيوتر مش بتعرف عليه ؟؟؟؟
ممكن اعرف السبب؟؟
وكيف اجعل الكمبيوتر يتعرف على الوصلة خاصة جهاز التوتال ستيشن (gts 235 n)


----------



## ايهم البابلي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات قيمة وجهود عظيمة


----------



## مهندس المساحات (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و مما تترك بعدك من علم نافع*
*لكن جهاز لايكا بيلدر 405 لم اجده بين ثنايا المشاركة الرجاء الافادة مع جزيل الشكر*


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس المساحات قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و مما تترك بعدك من علم نافع*
> *لكن جهاز لايكا بيلدر 405 لم اجده بين ثنايا المشاركة الرجاء الافادة مع جزيل الشكر*



هذا كتيب لايكا بيلدر300&200
لعلة يفيدك
ارجو تقييم الموضوع


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

رياض رمضان قال:


> ....عند شبك الجهاز على الكمبيوتر بواسطة وصلة اليواس بي الكمبيوتر مش بتعرف عليه ؟؟؟؟
> ممكن اعرف السبب؟؟
> وكيف اجعل الكمبيوتر يتعرف على الوصلة خاصة جهاز التوتال ستيشن (gts 235 n)



تاكد من تعريف وصلة اليو اس بى
من كليك يمين على my computer ثم نختار manage
ثم نختار device manger 
وان لم تكن معرفة قم بتعريفها


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

رياض رمضان قال:


> *يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
> *يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
> *يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
> *يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*
> *يا ريت شرح عمل جهاز توبكون 230n*​



GTS 230 مميزات الجهاز

هي الأصغر في عائلة محطات توبكون إلا أن إمكاناتها تفوق التوقعات 

فهي تتميز بما يلي:

1. جسم متين صغير الحجم ليتحمل جميع الظروف الطبيعية

2. خفيف الوزن حيث يصل وزنه 4.9Kg 

3. قدرة قياس مسافات عالية تصل الى 3500m باستخدام العاكس الفردي

4. ذاكرة داخلية ذات سعة كبيرة تكفى لتخزين 24000 نقطة على 30 ملف مختلف للعمل عليهم في ان واحد

5. برامج مساحية سهلة الاستعمال ولها استخدامات واسعة

6. لوحة مفاتيح كاملة بالأحرف والأرقام

7. شاشة كبيرة توفر سهولة وليونة عند استخدام البرامج المتقدمة الموجودة على المحطة وهى مزودة بنظام حراري للتخلص من الرطوبة الناتجة من التنفس في الشتاء

8. إمكانية تسجيل المعلومات على شكل زاوية مسافة وإحداثيات بالتوازي بالإضافة إلى الرموز للنقاط وعند نقل المعلومات يمكن رؤية الملف وتحويله إلى أنظمة وبرامج أخرى للرسم

9. ويتوفر لدينا بدقة ) 3 & 5 ) ثواني " شاشتين عرض " ( 6 ( ثانية " شاشة عرض واحدة "..


طريقة فتح ملف جديد وتسجل البيانات والرفع

Data collect =F1 قم بفتحها واختيار MENUمن خلال القائمة الرئيسية 
FN:------ لتسجيل اسم الملف الجديد أمام الرمز Input = F1يمكن الضغط علي 
والانتقال للصفحة التالية Set لعمل Inter = F4 الضغط علي 
P1 & P2يظهر في الصفحة 

) تحتوي علي 1 )
F1 = OCC.P# Input
F2 = Baksight
F3 = Fs / ss
F4 = يتم الدخول علي الصفحة التالية 
يظهر في الصفحة التالية :
F1 = Select file 
F2 = Pcode input
F3 = Configration

يمكن تسجيل اسم النقطة المحتلة بالضغط علي F1 = OCC.P# Input من خلال الصفحة الأولي واختيار 
. يمكن تسجيل الاسم الخاص بالنقطة F1 = Input 
F1 = Input يمكن تسجيل الكود الخاص بالنقطة من خلال F4 = Inter ثم بالضغط علي 
مرة أخري لإدخال ارتفاع الجهاز F1 = Input ثم بالضغط علي
F4 = Inter ثم بالضغط علي
في هذه الحالة تجد الصفحة الحالية تحتوي علي الاتي :

F1 = Input 
F2 = Srch
F3 = Rec
F4 = Ocnez 

للنقطة المسجلة المحتلة F3 = ENZ ويتم الضغط علي Coord لتتمكن من ادخال F4 = Ocnez ثم 
F4 = Enter بالضغط علي 
F4 = Enter ثم بالضغط علي
F3 = Rec ثم بالضغط علي 
F3 = Yes ثم بالضغط علي 
REC يظهر رسالة من الجهاز في منتصف الشاش


F2 = Baksight ويتم الضغط علي P1 وبعد ذلك يظهر شاشة
ثم قم بادخال الاحداثيات اذا كانت معلومة F4 = Enter يتم ادخال اسم النقطة كما سبق واضغط علي
( الانحراف والاحداثيات ) EN / AZ لادخال قيمة F3 اما اذا كانت غير معلومة فالبضغط علي 
للرصد والتسجيل F3 = Measur ثم اختار
N & E & Z يعمل الجهاز بالرصد وتحصل علي *NEZ ثم بالضغط علي 

F3 = FS/SS وبالرفع المساحي يتم استخدام 



التوقيــــع 


Menu يتم الضغط علي 
F2= Lay out بالضغط علي
لتسجيل اسم الملف المستخدم F1 = Inter يتم الضغط علي 
Lay out وبذلك نصل لشاشة ½ بعنوان F4 = Inter وبالضغط علي 
F3 = Lay out وبالضغط علي 
( نقطة حقيقية بالملف المطلوب توقعها ) F1 = Input يتم تسجيل اسم النقطة من خلال مفتاح 
N & E & Z يعرض شاشة بها F4 = Inter وعند الضغط علي 
F3 = Yes & F4 = No ويتم اختيار 

يتم إدخال البيانات الصحيحة F4 = Noفي حالة 
R.HT = ……. ننتقل إلي إدخال ارتفاع العاكس فوق النقطة F3 = Yesفي حالة 
F4 = Inter يتم الضغط علي 
تظهر رسالة بان التوقيع جاهز 
Calculated
HR = ---------------------زاوية 
HD = --------------------مسافة 
F1 = Angle F2 = Dist 
يتم اختيار F1 = Angle 
يتم فتح شاشة توضح 
PT* : ------------------اسم النقطة 
زاوية اليمينHR : ----------------- 
DHR:-----------------الفرق في الزاوية

DHR = 0 وعندما تصل لهذه الصفحة يتم تحريك الجهاز بالحركة الأفقية التي تجعل قيمة
لتحصل علي قيمة الفرق في المسافة الأفقية بعد التوجيه F1 = Dist يتم الضغط
وعلي حامل العاكس التحرك أمام وخلف بمقدار كما موضح علي الجهاز
لإعادة الرصد والتأكد من المسافة F1 = Angel ويتم الضغط بعد ذلك علي
وتعاد الخطوتين السابقتين للوصول للدقة المطلوبة 
لرؤية إحداثيات النقطة F3 = NEZ كما يمكن الضغط علي
لإدخال رقم النقطة التالية المراد رصدها F4 = Next أو للضغط علي


تنزيل البيانات من الجهاز للكمبيوتر

تتـــــم العمـــــــلية علـــــى 3 خطــــــــوات (A, B, C) 
عند الرغبة فى تنزيل البيانات وذلك اول مرة فقط ثم بعد ذلك يتم تنفيذ الخطوة الثالثة فقط (C) 
الخطوة الاولى 
* يتم تنصيب برنامج Topcon Link 
* نفتح البرنامج ثم ندخل File / Import from Device 
* ثم اختيار Add new station 
* ثم نحدد الاختيارات كالتالى:


General Advanced


Name GTS 230

Note اى ملاحظات

Port اختيار البورت المتوصل بالجهاز

Model GTS 220

OK Cancel


ثم ندخل على الصفحة الثانية Advanced و نحدد القيم التالية


General advanced 
بعد ادخال القيم الموضحة
Baud rate 38000 Ok نختار 

Parity None

Data bits 8

Stop bits 1 

Protocol One-Way

Ok Cancel


الخطوة الثانيــــة: 
و ذلك كالتالى: GTS 230و بالمثل نحدد نفس قيم المتغيرات السابقة و لكن فى الجهاز 
MENU 1- افتح الجهاز ثم اضغط على مفتاح القائمة
(F3= Memory MGR بالضغط على مفتاح) 12- اختار الصفحة 3/
(F1= Data Transfer بالضغط على مفتاح) ثم -3
(F2= SSS Format بالضغط على مفتاح) ثم 4- 
(F3= COM Parameters بالضغط على مفتاح) ثم 5- 
Topcon Link 6- ثم نضبط كل المتغيرات السابقة بنفس القيم المدخلة الى البرنامج

الخطوة الثالثــــــة: 
1- يتم توصيل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكابل 
GTS 230 وذلك بعد حفظ التغيرات السابقة و نختار Topcon Link- نفتح البرنامج 2 
File1.txt و سوف نجد ملف Look in من قائمة
F3: MEMORY MGR. و نختار MENU 3- نفتح الجهاز ونضغط على مفتاح 
Memory MGR 4- اختار من الصفحة الثالثة 3/3 
F1 Data Transfer اختار من الصفحة الثالثة 3/3 -5 
F2 SSS Format 6- ثم حدد الفورمات المطلوبة
F2 COORD DATA حدد نوع البيانات المطوبة و التى غالبا ما تكون احداثيات-7
F1 Meas Data و نادرا ما تكون كميات مقاسة
8- و بعد تحديد نوع البيانات المطلوبة نختار الملف المطلوب تنزيله و بعد تحديد الملف نضغط على موافق من البرنامج " الموجود فى الخطوة 2 "File1. txt و نسحب yes
9- بعد تنزيل الملف يتم فحه اتوماتيكيا بالبرنامج و نجد الاحداثيات و النقاط و الكود و يتم حفظه بعد ذلك باى فورمة و البرنامج يتيح لنا حفظ الملف بالعديد من الفومات التى تناسب كافة التطبيقات. 


استيـــراد البيـــانات من الكمبيوتر للجهاز


1- يتم عمل الملف المراد تحميله علي الكمبيوتر علي برنامج الإكسل وتسجيله علي هيئة 
Format  Text ( Tap delemeted ) 
2- يتم توصيل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكابل 
3- نفتح الجهاز ونضغط على مفتاح MENU و نختار F3= MEMORY MGR
4- اختار من الصفحة الثالثة 3/3 F1=Data Transfer 
5- اختار F1= GTS Format 
6- اختار F2 = Load data 
7- جدد نوع البيانات المطلوبة وغالبا ما تكون إحداثيات F1 = Coord data 
8- اكتب اسم الملف المراد تحميله باستخدام F1= Input ثم قم بالضغط علي F4= Inter 
9- تظهر لنا شاشة فيها اختيارين F3=Yes F4= No 
10- يتم التوقف علي هذه الشاشة والرجوع إلي الكمبيوتر 
11- بفتح برنامج Top Link ونختار من القائمة File ( الاختيار الخاص بتحميل البيانات ) 
( Export To Device ) 
12- تظهر أمامنا صفحتين متلاصقتين الجزء الأيمن خاص بالجهاز والجزء الأيسر خاص بالكمبيوتر 
13- باختيار وتحديد من الكمبيوتر الملف المراد نقلة للجهاز والبضغط علي قائمة File ثم Open File 
14- باختيار الملف الذي نريده من الملفات المعروضة في قائمة Open ثم تحديده 
15- واختيار الزر Open من أسفل الشاشة يسار 
16- يتم فتح الملف بصورة جديدة ثم نختار من قائمة File Saveas 
17- يتم كتابة اسم الملف في خانة File Name 
18- ونختار من قائمة Format Name GTS-210/310-12 Point ( *XYZ*.Point ) 
19- يتم الضغط علي Save لحفظ الملف 
20- باختيار الملف في شكله الجديد ( XYZ اسم الملف ) ثم تحديد علية في شاشة Top Link 
21- تظهر شاشة النقل بها اختيارين Cancle & Start 
22- بالذهاب للجهاز وبالضغط علي F3= Yes ثم بالضغط علي Start من شاشة Top Link

منقول
ارجو الافادة

*ارجو تقييم الموضوع*


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

eng ahmed ahmed قال:


> مشكور استاذى الجليل واتمنى ان اجد شرحا لجهاز لايكا ts09


 اقدم لك المانويل باللغة العربية 
ارجو منكم تقييم الموضوع


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

عودى شرقاوى قال:


> اتمنا منك اخى العزيز شرح مفصل لاجهزه نيكون ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخى العزيز اى نوع من اجهزة نيكون تريد


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

فرح عبد الحسن قال:


> اين اجد شروح الموضوع ارجو الرد بسرعة



الشروحات موجودة بالموضوع 
حاول البحث فى صفحات الموضوع


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

م سهيل سعيد قال:


> يااااااااااااريت يا شباب لو ساعتوني في
> شرح بالعربي او فيديو لجهاز Leica 407
> واكون ممتن لكم
> ارجووووو المساعده منكم
> اتمني ان اجد رد ممكن يمتلكون معلومات عن هذا الجهاز



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271907&page=2


----------



## السيد عزام (3 ديسمبر 2011)

اعذرونى عن هذا الانقطاع ولكنى ساحاول ان اقدم لكم معظم الشروحات بقدر استطاعتى


----------



## م/محمود سيد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوكم محمود دى أول مشاركه منى على المنتدى وعندى مشكله ومشعارف حلها ممكن تساعدونى انا عندى جهاز سوكيا 520 k وكابل لنقل البيانات ومش متعرف على الكمبيوتر وانا مش عارف اشتغل عليه ممكن تلحقونى


----------



## السيد عزام (10 ديسمبر 2011)

م/محمود سيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوكم محمود دى أول مشاركه منى على المنتدى وعندى مشكله ومشعارف حلها ممكن تساعدونى انا عندى جهاز سوكيا 520 k وكابل لنقل البيانات ومش متعرف على الكمبيوتر وانا مش عارف اشتغل عليه ممكن تلحقونى




*تاكد من تعريف وصلة اليو اس بى
من كليك يمين على my computer ثم نختار manage
ثم نختار device manger 
وان لم تكن معرفة قم بتعريفها
باختبار update driver
ثم اختيار التعريف من الاسطوانة
*


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا القسم


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اطلب شرح توتل استيشن توب كون230


----------



## المساح المتميز (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المساح المتميز (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اطلب شرح توتال ستيشن توب كون 750


----------



## حسن جعبوب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود*


----------



## ahmedharoon (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى وضع معلومة فى المنتدى وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## طاهر عاشور (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## fiiidel (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*سوكيا 3110*

اطلب شرح سوكيا 3110


----------



## احمد بوزريع (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعه ممكن شرح لجهاز سوكيا بالتفصيل لجميع الوظائف خاصه الاوفسيت


----------



## molathm elqudah (20 ديسمبر 2011)

_*جـــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــيراً*_


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

عمل ممتاز ومقدر


----------



## قيس البكري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة لو سمحتم ممكن شرح لجهاز لايكا 405 بلدر وكيفة تنزيل ورفع النقاط من بعد اذنكن


----------



## bmnd_technic (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد محمد سعد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## فريد صلاح (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## فريد صلاح (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الف تحيه لك


----------



## alaaibrahem (3 مارس 2012)

كم سأكون حائرا إن لم أشترك فى منتديكم


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (3 مارس 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم ده ياهندسه


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (4 مارس 2012)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (21 مارس 2012)

​شكرا


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (22 مارس 2012)

ادام الله عليك الصحة والعافية مشكور


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (24 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس الدقة (29 مارس 2012)

شـــــ///\\\ــــــكراً لـــك يــا أخ (الســـيد عـــزام) وإلـى مـــزيـــــــــد


----------



## deyaaj (31 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## قيصر الجد (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين اخوان على الجهد القيم


----------



## حامد ابوسيف (26 أبريل 2012)

من فضلكم اريد شرح كامل عن التوتال سوكيا 520kبه طرق الرفع والتوقيع المساحى بالصور والفيديو


----------



## azk (26 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم . ممكن خدمة ؟؟*

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى . وطالب ..اريدالمساعدة ممكن ؟اليوم قرات الرسالة ووجدت مواضيعكم مفيدة لذا تشجعت ان استفسر منكم
اريد اي معلومات او صور مرفقة بخصوص توتل ستيشن توبكان gts235 وكيفية قياس الاحداثيات به ، واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (29 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ومشكور على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (5 أغسطس 2012)

اريد شرح فيديو لجهاز sokkia set 610 ولكم جزيل الشكرو العرفان


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (5 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع , وموفقين ان شاء الله لكل خير.*


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (9 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
ان شاء الله في ميذان حسناتكم 
يااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .... نأمل منكم تزويدنا بشرح بالفيديوا و بالعربي لجهاز اللايكا توتل ستيشن tc 407 ... بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## كرم عطية (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى العزيز مجهود كبير مشكورررر


----------



## mnmysara (22 سبتمبر 2012)

برنامج محاكاه pentax 325 وطريقه تشغيلها


----------



## mnmysara (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو برنامج محاكاه توتال ستيشن pentax 325 ودليل التشغيل 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كمال المجالي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جهد طيب ومبارك. كل المحبه.


----------



## معمر السمومي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله بيك *


----------



## mnmysara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو برنامج محاكاه توتال ستيشن pentax 325 ودليل التشغيل 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشششكووور ..... جهد اكثر من رائع 


تحياتي


----------



## mohey nagy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

برجاء الرد للاهميه 
انا ساعمل بمجال الطرق بالمملكه باذن الله وساقوم بالعمل على جهاز lieca builder 405 واريد بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز او منيوال له او لاقرب جهاز له فى الاستخدام


----------



## mohey nagy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا انا احب اشكر اعضاء الموقع والقائمين عليه على كل المعلومات اللى بجد بنستفيد بيها وبتزود معلوماتنا فالمجال وكنت احب اعرف بعض الاستفسارات ::

1-انا ساقوم بالعمل على جهاز lieca builder 405 واريد بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز او منيوال له او لاقرب جهاز له فى الاستخدام 
2-اريد بعض النقاط المرفوعه لاحد مشاريع الطرق كى استخدمها فى برنامج اللاند للتعلم عليه 
3-اهم الليسبات المستخدمه لمشروع الطرق الاكثر استخداما فقط ..
................................................
وجزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على الخير دائما


----------



## كمال رزق (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكركل من قام بالمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع المفيد والقيم جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudibrahimfrra (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرئع الذي قدمته لاخوانك في الله فلولا انتوامثالك ما انتشر العلم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مالا
ولابنون


----------



## crazy_eng48 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امحمد أحمد (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا واياك بهذا العلم ان شاء الله


----------



## ذوالفقار (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكري وتقديري لصاحب الموضوع الرائع والمفيد ولجميع الاخوة اللذين ابدوا المساعدة 

ارجو افادتي بشرح لجهاز Topcon GTS 230 
ولكم فائق الامتنان


----------



## حسين العتمان (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء ارسال شرح جهاز توتل ستيشن بالعربى مديل 107 ضرورى وجزاكم الله خير طريقه الاستخدام ارجو المساعده


----------



## محمد الفجال (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو حامزة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## NOORALDIN (25 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## hassan.algabry (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,مجهود يستحق التقدير


----------



## loca9359 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## loca9359 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هل اجد لديكم سرح لجهاز سوكيا!


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## امرى ون (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر وتقدير 

حنكون من المتابعين ان شاء الله

شكرا


----------



## وضاح89 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر الك


----------



## miss civil eng (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## maged nageh (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ع المجهود الكبير وربنا يعطيكم المزيد و المزيد


----------



## السيد عزام (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشكر المشرفين على هذا المنتدى الرائع على تثبيت الموضوع مرة اخرى وساسعى لرفع شرحات جديدة للجهزة المساحية 
أن شاء اللة تعالى

*


----------



## صديق المساحة (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اعزائي الكرام ارجو منكم شرح جهاز ليكاء ts02 7 مع اشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## ضيياء سات (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة .لطفا اني بحاجة الى مانول بالغة العربية لجهاز اللفل نوع (dna03/dna10)وكيفية عمل هذا الجهاز
 مـــــــــــــع وافــــــــــر الشكـــــــروالتقديـــــــــر


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## marsen (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واااو شكرا


----------



## usamaalisabe (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## doulfine (26 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر اخي
جزاك الله جنة الفردوس آمين


----------



## elajmee (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ويييييييين السوكيااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elajmee (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سمار (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا اخواني ادا في كتاب شروح جهاز توتل ستيشن سوكيا وبكون شاكر جدا ​


----------



## nader kadum (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يوفق كل من شارك بهذه المعلومات*


----------



## علي عدنان الموسوي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .... ارجو التفضل بتزويدي باي مرجع لاتعلم التوتال توبكون 230


----------



## مكتب التخطيط (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*Thanks for the information*


----------



## بوشعرايه (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر وتقدير للموقع والاداره والمشرفين الله يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## salemdammona (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نقل البيانات من التوتل TC407 الى الكمبيوتر ... Facebook


----------



## salemdammona (31 ديسمبر 2012)

م . سالم دمونه


----------



## سلام يحيى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا ممكن شرح جهاز e-station واكون ممنون


----------



## salemdammona (1 يناير 2013)

كيف يمكن لي تحميل فيدو
للموقع


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الملفات الرائعة ولكن أملك جهاز صيني نوع غالكسي mts-805 وهو قريب للجهاز Sokkia_MTS800 أرجو ممن لديه ملف تعليمي لهذا الجهاز و خاصة لكيفية حفظ البيانات وتنزيلها على الحاسب مباشرة أن يتكرم علي برفعه على المنتدى أو أن يرفع رابط الملف مشكورين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن عبداللا (3 يناير 2013)

نشكر كل من ساهم ولو بجزء بسيط في هذا الملتقي المفيد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## هيثم فاروق (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (5 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## بوشعرايه (8 يناير 2013)

*نبي شرح لجهاز Nikon nivo 2.c total وسعر اذ امكن*


----------



## بوشعرايه (8 يناير 2013)

نبي شرح جهاز Nikon nivo 2.c total station وكم سعره


----------



## ابو ساره111 (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## اسامه الحمادي (9 يناير 2013)

الرجاء منكم رجاء خاص فيديو تعليمي لاجهزة التوتال او برامج تعليميه بخصوص اجهزة التوتال وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed_civil (10 يناير 2013)

مفيش للترمبل ولا لا


----------



## doulfine (12 يناير 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن شرح جهازالتوتل ستيشن نوع ترمبل ( trimbel m3).... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## uocef (16 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## القناص المسافر (18 يناير 2013)

Eng.WOLF قال:


> مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير



بارك الله لك في علمك . وبارك فيك


----------



## محمود فتيان (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اللهم اغفر لمن نشر المعلومات النافعه هو ووالديه


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (23 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م قاسم محمد (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع المفيد حقا


----------



## سليم 101 (30 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله بالجميع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور.......................


----------



## سليم 101 (30 يناير 2013)

اذا ممكن اريد شرح لجهاز توتال ستيشن topcon ES105


----------



## ibnportsaid89 (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج و حظى خلانى اشتغل فى الطرق و الكبارى المهم انا عايز اعرف ايه الحاجات المهمة اللى المفروض اعرفها كاساسيات للبداية و ايه المهم الانواع المهمة ى شرح التوتال و هل فى رابط مشترك بين كل الانواع دى ؟
وشكرا


----------



## جهاد علي محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## mohey nagy (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكـــــــــــــم 
برجاء المساعده اريد مانيول شرح لجهاز سوكيا fx


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (8 فبراير 2013)

ممكن دليل تدريب ميداني لجهاز لايكا نوع ts 06 plus


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## shamlan_1 (8 فبراير 2013)

thx


----------



## محمد1392 (9 فبراير 2013)

أريد الإجابة على هذا الإستفسار أرجوكم
هناك خاصية موجودة في leica إسمها station libre هي خاصية جد مهمة ، ولكن أنا عندي جهاز آخر وهو sokkia set 530 rk فهل يمكن إيجاد هذه الخاصية في هذا الجهاز ومع الشرح من فضلكم؟
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## khleel numan (10 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## khleel numan (10 فبراير 2013)

الله يخليكم لينا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

الله يحفظكم


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

مهندس قاسم حسون قال:


> ممكن دليل تدريب ميداني لجهاز لايكا نوع ts 06 plشكرا يالخوان ة


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

موقع استفدة منه كثير ا


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

الله يجازي صاحب الموقع الساهرين عليه


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

اريد فديو كيف التعامل مع لايكا ts12000


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

الله يجازيكم فديو تعلم لايكا ts1200


----------



## mankour bouziane (11 فبراير 2013)

الحمد لله الدي هدانا لهدا وماكنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله


----------



## brraq (12 فبراير 2013)

احتاج اي مراجع عن ال leica 1103


----------



## مهندس ياسر العاني (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم محتاج شرح لجهاز توتل لايكا 405


----------



## mahmoud fahmym85 (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا كتييير


----------



## مهندس فظل (21 فبراير 2013)

شكراً على الموضوع المميز لكن ممكن شرح بالعربي لجهاز topcon es وشكراً


----------



## محمداحمدعرابى (22 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارغب فى الحصول على برنامج محاكاه توبكن 750 ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khleel numan (24 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (24 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## اشرف الجيلاني (26 فبراير 2013)

اريد شرح لايكا 407 tcr سريييييييييييييييييييع جدا وبالاخص المحطة الحرة


----------



## زكي المساحة (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مكحول (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف الف الف الف الف الف الف خير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## khleel numan (4 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khleel numan (4 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيد عزام (8 مارس 2013)

*هذا موضوع بة بعض محاكات للتوتال استيشن 
ارجو الاستفادة منة*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t282290.html


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (8 مارس 2013)

*اريد شرح سوكيا set 5x لو سمحتم*


----------



## السيد عزام (10 مارس 2013)

خالد البشير محمد قال:


> *اريد شرح سوكيا set 5x لو سمحتم*




SET X - SDR software reference manual - Download - 4shared


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (10 مارس 2013)

شكراء اخى السيد عزام كنت احتاج كتيب التشغيل بالعربى اذا امكن او بعض الفيديوات عن طريقة التشغيل مع العلم كان هناك بعض الفيديوات من شركة البقسماطى على اليوتيوب ولم تعد موجودة


----------



## luqman.geotechnic (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله‌


----------



## م.احمد الدوسري (11 مارس 2013)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ....الله يبارك فيك.


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (11 مارس 2013)

*اريد شرح سوكيا set 5x لو سمحتم*


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## salemdammona (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم .. هدة دورة للجهاز المساحي الشهير total station tcr 407 أخوكم المهندس سالم دمونه .. ليبيا الحبيبة
لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## salemdammona (12 مارس 2013)

وهدا هو الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm-7J-BA7B8


----------



## salemdammona (12 مارس 2013)

الحلقة التانية ‫دورة تدريبية على التوتل استيشن م . سالم دمونه‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## مكحول (17 مارس 2013)

ممكن الرفع على موقع اخر لو سمحت وشكرا


----------



## اخرواحد (18 مارس 2013)

مشكوووور ​


----------



## Ali alkayem (19 مارس 2013)

ربي يحفظ ويخليك


----------



## مكحول (19 مارس 2013)

الاخ الكريم ممكن رفع الملف على موقع اخر لو سمحت وشكرا


----------



## السيد عزام (20 مارس 2013)

salemdammona قال:


> الحلقة التانية ‫دورة تدريبية على التوتل استيشن م . سالم دمونه‬‎ - YouTube




بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ذوالفقار (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ممن لديه اي معلومات عن جهاز التوتال نوع Topcon ES 105 ( كتاب بالعربي او فيديو تعليمي ) او شرح لطريقة تسييت الجهز وتسقيط الاحداثيات , فاني بحاجة ماسة له ... افيدونا رحمكم الله ... وبارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fuadalnasseri (24 مارس 2013)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد حسين جراد (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## elnahhas (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الحلاوه والجمال والعب الجامد


----------



## elnahhas (4 أبريل 2013)

Thank u you are good frind eng azam 
i hope happy life for u


----------



## salemdammona (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ... إخواني أخدم إليكم طريقة نقل البيانات من جهاز (Total Station _ Leica Tc 407) ألى الكمبيوتر‫طريقة تنزيل البيانات من التوتل استيشن الى الكمبيوتر‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## G-Abboud (20 أبريل 2013)

ارجو منكم تزويدنا بكتيب يشرح فيه جهاز لايكا نوع tc407


----------



## eng__m.s (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelrhman.yosef (23 أبريل 2013)

انا بشكركم جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بصراحه انا تعبت جدا فى البحث عن مانيوال جهاز topcon GTS 712 
ولم اجده سوى فى هذا الموقع المحبب الى قلبى 
فجزاكم الله خيرا عنى وعن كل من يتصفح هذا الموقع


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (23 أبريل 2013)

تسلم


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## asrm2009 (27 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد عزام 
اود اخذ اذنك بنشر الدروس الخاصة بالتوتال في كتابي وعنوانه المساحة 3 عملي واكيد سأكتب أسمك واسم الموقع في الكتاب ان شاء الله


----------



## asrm2009 (27 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود في البداية ان اشكركم على هذه المكتبة الرائعة
وارجو منكم مساعدتي بأختيار الملف المناسب لكي يفهمه الطالب عن جهاز التوتال ستيشن
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## كمال المجالي (1 مايو 2013)

جهد تشكر عليه .وكل الشكر للافاده .جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (5 مايو 2013)

*الله يجزيك الخير*​


----------



## السيد عزام (8 مايو 2013)

اقدم لكم شرح لجهاز توتال استيشن لايكا فيفا ليستفيد منة الجميع
ارجو منكم الدعاء
وتقيم الموضوع



LEICA VIVA - Download - 4shared


:19::19::19::19:


----------



## السيد عزام (8 مايو 2013)

باسورد الملف لجهاز لايكا فيفا 
sayedazam


:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## hyider (10 مايو 2013)

الى اخواني في المنتدى ارجو منكم بطلب عن شرح لجهاز سوكيا 510,520​


----------



## السيد عزام (11 مايو 2013)

hyider قال:


> الى اخواني في المنتدى ارجو منكم بطلب عن شرح لجهاز سوكيا 510,520​





اليك شرح سوكيا 510

SOKKIA 510 - Download - 4shared


----------



## mahmoud sayed sale (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## iead (16 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali mesho (17 مايو 2013)

شي رائع مشكورين


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ali mesho (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الجهود الرائعة


----------



## السيد عزام (20 مايو 2013)

اخوانى اذا كان الملف السابق لشرح توتال استيشن فيفا غير واضح فهذا ملف اخر للشرح ارجو الافادةviva - Download - 4shared


----------



## مهندس0 طرق (21 مايو 2013)

ممكن شرح جهاز توبكون 235


----------



## السيد عزام (21 مايو 2013)

مهندس0 طرق قال:


> ممكن شرح جهاز توبكون 235



اقدم لك شرح للجهاز


----------



## كاسرنون (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم على هذا العطاء


----------



## عمرو السنراوى (22 مايو 2013)

السيد عزام قال:


> topcon710



ممكن شرح سوكيا وخصوصا ريسكشن


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجمعة مباركة​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## علي مساح الراصد (29 مايو 2013)

ارغب في دوره تدريبيه لجهاز توتل استيشن نع ن 230


----------



## mido77001 (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mido77001 (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## mido77001 (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و يجعله فى ميزا ن حسناتك​


----------



## محمد1392 (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم لي طلب فأرجو المساعدة لقد إشتريت جهاز سوكيا 4130 من شركة كورية، والمشكلة أنني لا أعرف كيف أغير اللغة


----------



## hassan elguoshy (30 مايو 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## Mahmoud Kammoun (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## lolo_mido (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور ممكن استفسار كيف يمكن نقل البيانات من الجهاز التوتال استشين من


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (3 يونيو 2013)

اريد السؤال عن كيفية نقل البيانات من الجهاز الكمبيوتر ال جهاز التنوتال استشين وذلك بعد رفع قطعة الارض وتقسيمة ع الاتوكاد ثم ارجعها الي جهاز التوتال وتسقيطها ع الطبيعة


----------



## lolo_mido (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## السيد عزام (4 يونيو 2013)

يكون الجحاوي قال:


> اريد السؤال عن كيفية نقل البيانات من الجهاز الكمبيوتر ال جهاز التنوتال استشين وذلك بعد رفع قطعة الارض وتقسيمة ع الاتوكاد ثم ارجعها الي جهاز التوتال وتسقيطها ع الطبيعة





اى نوع من الاجهزة تريد معرفة نقل البيانات منة


----------



## محمد1392 (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم لي طلب فأرجو المساعدة لقد إشتريت جهاز سوكيا 4130 من شركة كورية، والمشكلة أنني لا أعرف كيف أغير اللغة


----------



## moon wq (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء من لديه معلومات عن استخدام توتل استيشن لايكا tc1205 ان لايبخلو علينا بها للاستفادة وجزاكم الله خير ... ياريت مانوال باللغة العربية pdf


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Eng.Ali Alshibly (7 يونيو 2013)

اخي ممكن تزودنا بشرح حول توتل ستيشن gts 102 n توبكون


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## matrix_eada (8 يونيو 2013)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## enginamin (10 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير​


----------



## Eng.Ali Alshibly (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن عندكم شرح حول توتل ستيشن 102n


----------



## اسماعيل النوساني (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## ثامرعبدالله محمد (17 يونيو 2013)

سوال في كيفية معرفة دقة جهاز توتال استيشن نوع لايكا ts 09 عندما يكون لدي تسقيط نقاط او احداثيات باختلاف زوايا عمودية وافقية في نفس الوقت اي انه احداثيات النقاط المطلوب تسقيطها تكون بزاوية افقية عن النقطة المحتلة وبنفس الوقت لها ارتفاع معين فما هي الدقة لهذا الجهاز عند استخدامه --- افيدونا رجاءاً


----------



## hanohero (20 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يا حبيبنا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amgadmigo96. (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق وارجو بدعمنا بكل ماهو جديد


----------



## ahmedd2015 (21 يونيو 2013)

[مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير]


----------



## ahmedzidanelmasry (28 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن شرح لايكا Leica FlexLine TS06 plus 1&2 arabic user ومحاكاه جيد يكون شغال قى اسرع وقت


----------



## saro.khaled (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aree_79 (29 يونيو 2013)

نشكر جهودكم القيمة ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng fatah (30 يونيو 2013)

اريد شرح
Total station
[h=3]*Leica Builder 503*[/h]


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (11 يوليو 2013)

*اريد ماينوال جهاز south nts 962r*
*او شرح سريع لعمليات الرفع والتوقيع 
*


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و





بارك الله فيك
​​


----------



## مهند العوجي (19 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور*:75:..ولكن ممكن شرح جهاز توبكون gts100n


----------



## مهند العوجي (19 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

ملتقى كاثر من رائع والله


----------



## mafde (24 يوليو 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## mafde (24 يوليو 2013)

انا عايز اقول حاجة من زمان شغل التوتال مش معضلة لكنة اساسا يعتمد على التسطيب وفى طريقتين للتسطيب بس اللعب فى data entry export -import


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

ياجماعه دا موضوع عن الضبط


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

ياجماعه انا عايز اعرف كيف نزل الداتا فى الكمبيوتر من جهاز لايكا وكيف تتم معالجتها


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو فى فيدو يشرح او كتاب عن كيفية انزال الداتا من التوتال الى الكمبيوتر


----------



## mohammed samomi (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الجبوري1988 (25 يوليو 2013)

اتمنى لكم كل الخير


----------



## ahmad toto (25 يوليو 2013)

ارجو شرح جهاز topcon ES 105 . و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (26 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهند العوجي (26 يوليو 2013)

سوال: كيف يمكنني ان استخرج الاحداثيات من االاوتوكاد وتحويلها الى التوتل ستيشن؟


----------



## mohamed2025 (29 يوليو 2013)

merci.........


----------



## كريم.الركابي (30 يوليو 2013)

es105 ممكن


----------



## كريم.الركابي (30 يوليو 2013)

ممكن توب كون es105


----------



## maher mohaisen (30 يوليو 2013)

بحث كثيراً عن لجهاز focus 8 ولم أجد اتمني أن أجد هنا 
ضرووري إلي عنده ما يبخل


----------



## tostaman (31 يوليو 2013)

مكتب الرايه للاستشارات الهندسيه من المكاتب المتميزة في المملكة العربية السعودية والمعتمدة ويعلن عن استعداده بالقيام بجميع اللأعمال المساحية و الهندسية 
الرفع المساحي - تبتير - المناسيب - الربط عبر الاقمار الصناعية - أعمال التمتير للمقاولين - أعمال الميزانية الشبيكة
تصميم معماري – تخطيط – اشراف – ديكور 

يضم المكتب فريق عمل علمي متخصص في مجال العلوم الهندسيه مما يعطي المقدرة على التغلب على جميع المشاكل التقنية 
ابو مشاري : 0594420008


----------



## محمد شيفا (31 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم حد يشرح لينا برنامج ال lieca geo office


----------



## eng_es84 (31 يوليو 2013)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا.


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)

تاهت حروفي عن الكلمات لتصف لك أجمل العبارات

خجلآ منك .وتقديراًلك ..


----------



## qoqo.civil (9 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير 
عند نقل البيانات من الكومبيوتر الى الجهاز تظهر الرسالة 
can not open com port . com port already open by another program 
علما ان الجهاز هو topcon total station gts-235n 
ونوع الوصلة usb


----------



## مهندس مساحه 2011 (10 أغسطس 2013)

_الف شكر على هذاالمجهود​_


----------



## marsel5555 (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## marsel5555 (13 أغسطس 2013)

eng m saber قال:


> اريد ملف شامل عن توبكون gts 230
> واتمني يكون مدعما بالفيديو والصور


aaaaaa;vh


----------



## كريم.الركابي (25 أغسطس 2013)

اني مسجل قديم في المنتدى وانا ما طلبت شي غير المعلومه


----------



## mamathashem (26 أغسطس 2013)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## باسندوة (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maher mohaisen (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شرح جهاز trimble 3603


----------



## ابوفاطمه المهندس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند العوجي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن شرح توتل توبكون gts100n وطريقة نقل الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى التوتل المشار اليه وكيفيه استخراج الاحداثيات الى من التوتل الى الاوتوكاد


----------



## eng.atheer (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salemdammona (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هذا رابط لدورة تدريبية على جهاز توتل استيشن leica tc 407
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-p8c08amOo


----------



## es.meshaq (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الامير حسن (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شرح توقيع المنحني علي الطبيعه بالتوتل سوكيا 
وشكرا


----------



## eng.ali fikry (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Sokkia 30R simulator
can any on help me
Thanks a lot


----------



## ali haseeb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوور,,


----------



## ahmed jawi (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكر جميع الاخوة الاعضاء الذين قدموا لنا مجموعه رائعه من الشروحات المفيدة لانواع اجهزة التوتال ستيشن 
*


----------



## many (8 نوفمبر 2013)

احتاج برنامج leica flex office


----------



## السيد عزام (9 نوفمبر 2013)

many قال:


> احتاج برنامج leica flex office




هذا الموقع بة البرنامج التى تحتاجة بالاضافة الى كل ماتحتاجة من برامج لايكا

ارجو الاستفادة منها

http://www.filecrop.com/leica-flexoffice.html


:15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## ابو وسيم (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شرح عن جهاز توتل توب كون 105


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا اخي الكريم لاكن لو سمحت ممكن لايكا ts11 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قطامش (29 نوفمبر 2013)

هل يوجد شرح تفاعلى للتوتل ليكا


----------



## faresgabal (1 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلا المنتدى رائع


----------



## dreefbensasi (2 ديسمبر 2013)

كتاب طريقة استعمال جهاز المحطة الشاملة نوع سوكيا 130r


----------



## wsaam122 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد عزام (17 ديسمبر 2013)

dreefbensasi قال:


> كتاب طريقة استعمال جهاز المحطة الشاملة نوع سوكيا 130r




:63::20::63:

http://www.4shared.com/office/bU7VFl44/manualset130r.html?


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## dreefbensasi (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن المساعدة في الحصول علي كتاب متوال باللغة العربية لجهاز توتل استشن نوع سوكيا سيريا 130r


----------



## top.surveyor (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شرح توتال ts11 viva
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIhTo1K-Io


----------



## eng-musaab (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaya_tearoy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.awad2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## dreefbensasi (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ابحث عن منوال باللغة العربية لجهاز توتل استشن نوع سوكيا موديل 130r


----------



## كمال المجالي (2 يناير 2014)

جهد رائع . وافاده طيبه ....
كل خالص الاحترام والشكر وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود 
لو سمحتم عايز شرح لجهاز توتل استيشن لايكا ts11(viva وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.MohHammad (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed abdo abas (5 فبراير 2014)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## basim88 (5 فبراير 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sky20 (6 فبراير 2014)

تسلم


----------



## man82 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## iksimohamed (1 مارس 2014)

*اسلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر عن Station totale leica TC 307* *كم حجم الداكرة الداخلية وهل هي جيدة وماهي اهم العيوب فيها وشكر والمرجو اجابتي سريع*


----------



## iksimohamed (1 مارس 2014)

*اسلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر عن** Station totale leica TC 307 كم حجم الداكرة الداخلية وهل جيدة وماهي اهم العيوب فيها وشكر والمرجو اجابتي سريعا *


----------



## ابو ساره111 (18 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سليم 101 (21 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ... في شروحات ل topcon ES105


----------



## بهاء حجو (28 مارس 2014)

مشاهدة المرفق Leica Viva TS11_V1.0.pdf


----------



## بهاء حجو (28 مارس 2014)

اتمنى من الله انى اكون قدرت افيد المنتدى ولو بمعلومه صغيره


----------



## بهاء حجو (28 مارس 2014)

مشاهدة المرفق Leica Viva TS11_V1.0.pdfالحمد لله


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك:28:


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع -بارك الله فيكم:75:


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك:75:


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا مجهود رائع:20:


----------



## السيد عزام (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## نعمان حمد (9 أبريل 2014)

شكراً لجميع ألأخوة المساهمين مع طلبي الحصول على شرح للتوتال ستيشن (topcon GTS-235 )


----------



## komy200 (11 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم مرضي (14 أبريل 2014)

السادة المحترمين الرجاء مساعدتي ضروري بشان جهاز لايكا tc1100l


----------



## naser abu yazn (19 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني اذا ممكن اريد شرح لجهاز sokkia 550
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد 1111111 (3 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو شرح لطريقة عمل جهاز توب كون 7500 ضروري جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو ساره111 (26 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خير كثيرا


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حزلقوم (6 يونيو 2014)

ابعت ايميلك وانا ابعتهولك عربي


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (11 يونيو 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMSebTHQtHM 
شرح لطريقة عمل جهاز توب كون 7500​


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (11 يونيو 2014)

حزلقوم قال:


> ابعت ايميلك وانا ابعتهولك عربي




السلام عليكم 
ارجو تبعثه لي ايظا ( توبكون 7500)
[email protected]


----------



## حمدي الخولي (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير​


----------



## سليم 101 (26 أغسطس 2014)

اين شروحات السوكيا توتال ستيشن


----------



## محمد الفجال (31 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخى السيد عزام على مجهودك الرائع ...... ممكن مانول لجهاز توبكن ds 101


----------



## almnsory ali (5 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح فديو
لاكيا 405


----------



## حزلقوم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

راسلني علي الخاص ابعتهولك


----------



## حزلقوم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اكتبلي ايميلك ابعتهولك


----------



## almnsory ali (5 أكتوبر 2014)

حزلقوم قال:


> راسلني علي الخاص ابعتهولك


 [email protected]


----------



## almnsory ali (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز
اريد فديو عملي لايكا 405 فقط الاحداثيات واكون ممنون الك


----------



## kamel2103 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mohamed hegazy22 (2 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت شرح رفع وتوقيع sokkia gsr2700isx


----------



## hikal_007 (4 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 

ممكن شرح total station trimble m3


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​


----------



## khatab10000 (5 أبريل 2017)

كيف يتم نقل البيانات عن طريق الكيبل


----------



## كمال المجالي (8 أبريل 2017)

كل الاحترام وعظيم الشكر


----------



## تيتو محمد الروبى (10 مارس 2018)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا واياك بهذا العلم ان شاء الله *
بارك الله فيك 
:73:

 

 


----------



## ziad515 (31 أكتوبر 2018)

اشكر جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## kotb_123 (27 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكورررررر


----------



## safwanfox (28 نوفمبر 2018)

الرابط لو سمحتوووو


----------



## safwanfox (28 نوفمبر 2018)

كيف التحميل


----------

